# OTA on locals don't change program along with channel



## BrewCrew (Feb 28, 2007)

OTA Channels don't change program when switching to different channel. 

For example... 
If i have it on the ABC channel and change it to a FOX channel, whatever was on ABC displays on FOX and all other locals (while guide changes normally). All other channels are working well, just the OTAs. 

Resetting fixes the issue, but obviously a burden to do so. (happened the last 2 nights)

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Delete all ota channels ,reboot and then rescan them.


----------



## BrewCrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Delete all ota channels ,reboot and then rescan them.


Thanks! Have you seen this issue often or lately?


----------



## Art2 (Jan 17, 2007)

It's been going on for about a month on my system. I've rebooted several times with no luck.

Tomorrow I'll delete the ota's as suggested and see how it works then.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

BrewCrew said:


> Thanks! Have you seen this issue often or lately?


 I have had it happen sometimes on my 622 receiver. I don't have a 211 receiver but I am sure it is similar in operation in regards to the ota locals.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I have had it happen sometimes on my 622 receiver. I don't have a 211 receiver but I am sure it is similar in operation in regards to the ota locals.


My problem is the locals will work fine, then the signal will go from 90 to "searching for signal" Then it will work for an hour or so then the same thing.The only fix is to delete the channels, then rescan. That will work for a while then the same thing.
I ran the antenna straight to the tv with no problems, then as soon as i hooked the dish box back up the same problems. Hopefully a fix is coming soon for the locals


----------

